
Migrate Bitbucket repositories over to GitHub - yannikyeo
https://github.com/pouriaa/bitbucket-to-github
======
seveneightn9ne
This looks useful! I glanced over the code to make sure it's not gonna
exfiltrate my repos. Surprisingly simple and clean code!

